# Almost finished with new van



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

'04 GMC 2500, 10' box


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice, it looks deeper than 10' in the second pic. When setting up I like to keep the heavy stuff like tools and black iron fittings as low as possible and keep the lighter stuff up top. Then obviously some type of patterning and order to things based on your more common calls. Are your pipe wrench hangars just trimmed PVC pipe??


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

CaberTosser said:


> Nice, it looks deeper than 10' in the second pic. When setting up I like to keep the heavy stuff like tools and black iron fittings as low as possible and keep the lighter stuff up top. Then obviously some type of patterning and order to things based on your more common calls. Are your pipe wrench hangars just trimmed PVC pipe??


You bet, always a concern for me too as we get cross-winds up to 80mph at times! B.I., copper, tools, and fixtures low, tubular, pvc fittings, and lighter material up higher. 

Supply holders are 4" foamcore cut at a 22 degree, tool holders are 1-1/2" and 2" cut at 45 degree. I use my compound miter with trim blade.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Nice work! Where did you get those blue storage bins from?


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

FEDguy said:


> Nice work! Where did you get those blue storage bins from?


I don't know of outlets down your way, but up here there's Shippers Supply. www.shipperssupply.com

You could probably Google up a local warehouse supply warehouse. (where do they get their stuff from? a warehouse supply warehouse warehouse???)


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

FEDguy said:


> Nice work! Where did you get those blue storage bins from?


http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22991&catid=537


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow! Thats awesome bro. One stop shop on wheels. Good job!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

It looks really nice. Seems like a lot of wasted space with all the3" for supply tubes right at the back of the van. I would have maybe mounted them on the wall where you closet snake is hiding. Just my two cents. Looks awesome though


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What keeps all the bins from flying all over the place?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice! I'm putting a box truck together too. I like the plywood screwed to the side of the metal rack to screw things to. I get my bins and shelving from Uline out here. They have some really nice shelving racks.
http://www.uline.com/Product/Produc...Y&picture=/images/product/Large/HD_8769_L.jpg
http://www.uline.com/BL_8166/Bin-Storage-Cabinets


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Will said:


> What keeps all the bins from flying all over the place?


Bungee cords.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm pretty jealous of that setup. Nice work.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It looks really nice. Seems like a lot of wasted space with all the3" for supply tubes right at the back of the van. I would have maybe mounted them on the wall where you closet snake is hiding. Just my two cents. Looks awesome though


Up front on drivers side is a spot for a water heater, notmuch room to turn the corner. I might see if I can mount them high up on that wall somehow. The water heater spot on my old van was at the rear, but the wheel wells on this one are 11" further back so no room..


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Will said:


> What keeps all the bins from flying all over the place?


Just the lip of the uni-strut, the way I drive I am amazed I haven't lost a single bin yet!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

4Aces Plumbing said:


> Just the lip of the uni-strut, the way I drive I am amazed I haven't lost a single bin yet!


I use drawer liners to keep things from sliding. You can find them in kitchen aisle. Way cheaper then buying the same thing in the hardware aisle.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I install plywood on the sides and insulation between the wood and the sides. Same shelving, but I buy the Fergie plastic bins (that I can't remember the name right now).


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice setup....:thumbsup:


----------

